# Where can I Buy and armadillo girdled Lizard (UK)



## Wolfedelic

Hello, My name is Lee
I'm not sure if this is even the right Place to post this (was recomended to ask here by a friend) but...

I'm looking for an armadillo girdled lizard. Its for my brother as a wedding gift.
I don't need to know anything about keeping them, treating them as I have already searched that and the lizard my brother had before has very similar living conditions. (only a slightly lower temperature).

Here is a picture!









So I was wondering if any of you knew any websites that would sell my one of these fine creatures and ship it to me in the UK. I have found a few sites selling them but sadly only shipping in America.

Thanks for any help you can give me!


----------



## Tombo46

I think crystal palace reptiles had one for sale. Think it was in the region of about £2000 though?


----------



## liam.b

If you look around the shop section of the forum I saw some on an import list the other day, think it was coasttocoast exotics but could be wrong


----------



## KateBH20

Is it ok to keep a lizard in Diversa Rectangle (i found it here)?


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur

KateBH20 said:


> Is it ok to keep a lizard in Diversa Rectangle (i found it here)?


No.


----------

